# SHB traps/management for THB's



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

The design of AJ's Beetle Eater precludes its use in a TBH, and I'm wondering how well the plastic "sandwich box" traps work in these hives. Does anyone have any experience with this, and know where in the hive is a good place to put a trap? Will the beetles find their way to the top of the bars?

Thanks for any advice here.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

We have not yet had to deal with SHB in the UK, but I would be interested to hear if anyone has found a solution for the TBH. I understand the 'standard' SHB traps use oil - is that right?


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

All the systems I've seen so far are principally the same - either an oil trap in a dark container or a bait-and-oil trap in a dark container. I'm wondering how/where inside a TBH one would implement one since you don't super or have spaces between top bars. OR if someone has experience managing these little beasties by other means (organic/biological of course). The beek I'm getting my bees from says this is likely to be a BIG issue very soon in my geography. Would like to be prepared for it.


----------



## hilltop hives (Mar 9, 2007)

I've used the sandwich traps sucessfully on top of the bars as well as the botton inside. I've also slid them in under sbb when there's room.


----------



## TheCheatOSX (Sep 25, 2007)

At one of the bee schools I went to over the winter there was a class on SHB. The presenter used small squares, around 5"x5" or so, of corrugated plastic sign board. The "political yard sign" type. He tapes one end shut and then places these in a zip lock bag of Diatomaceous Earth (DE) then shakes it around to fill the little cells in the board about 1/3 full. He then places the board in the hive. The cells are too small for the bees to enter but the beetles have no trouble and they go right in when escaping the bees and get coated in the DE. The DE is a "mechanical insecticide" in that it will dehydrate insects by scratching the wax off the cuticle. 

See attached website on DE use as a non-toxic insecticide. 
http://www.eap.mcgill.ca/Publications/eap4.htm


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Clever! That would fit nicely in a TBH.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

The DE in the corruplast was one I had not heard. Will definitely try that one out. I do plan on treating the soil around my hives with DE, but more for ants than anything else.

Another method I've heard is using plain corrugated cardboard...replace the cardboard at each inspection and use the beetle-filled piece as smoker fuel.


----------



## Torqued (Feb 1, 2008)

Tim Hall said:


> The DE in the corruplast was one I had not heard. Will definitely try that one out. I do plan on treating the soil around my hives with DE, but more for ants than anything else.
> 
> Another method I've heard is using plain corrugated cardboard...replace the cardboard at each inspection and use the beetle-filled piece as smoker fuel.


Can't remember where I saw it, but I saw someone mention wrapping the cardboard in duct tape to keep the bees from chewing it up.


----------



## bouch1989 (May 11, 2008)

*DE in sign material*

Once you have the DE in the 5" x5" plastic do you just lay it on the bottom of the hive? or on the top of the bars?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Tim Hall said:


> The design of AJ's Beetle Eater precludes its use in a TBH, and I'm wondering how well the plastic "sandwich box" traps work in these hives. Does anyone have any experience with this, and know where in the hive is a good place to put a trap? Will the beetles find their way to the top of the bars?
> 
> Thanks for any advice here.


What if you routed a grove for the thing in the floor?

Keith


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Keith Benson said:


> What if you routed a grove for the thing in the floor?


Not a bad idea, but I have screened bottoms. I have a feeling they'll be avoiding that general area if possible. I'm currently working on a horizontal-entry trap that interfaces to the follower board.


----------



## Ellen (Dec 25, 2006)

*I saw a black beetle in my hive*

It was smaller than a ladybug--maybe half the size. Is it an shb? I live in Delaware. Do they go that far north?


----------



## Erik T (May 22, 2007)

They have them in Michigan now, so I'd have to say what you saw was probably a hive beetle.


----------

